# PSE looking for female staff in the Northeast



## Siloutemirage (Sep 6, 2010)

wish i lived northeast.... i need a new job.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

me too!


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

Siloutemirage said:


> wish i lived northeast.... i need a new job.


What about in the southeast, huh Siloutemirage????


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

I live in Maryland... is that northeast enuff? lots of big deer here...


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

Need anyone in Iowa?????


----------



## b00ts (Sep 21, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## PSERepNE (Oct 8, 2008)

PM's returned. JB still looking.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

PM sent. I'm in North Eastern PA.


----------



## PSERepNE (Oct 8, 2008)

PM sent. JB


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey JB was wondering, what all does the being a pro staff for pse entail? Thanks


----------



## hayde1313 (Sep 20, 2010)

Need anyone in NC?


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey! I'm from NY ... and very interested.


----------



## hoytchic (Jan 29, 2010)

Does Ky fall in that category!!


----------



## LINECUTTERS (Mar 20, 2004)

About Indiana I shoot all IBO's north and South


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

Good luck girls!! PSE has a great staff, and great people!!


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

How about more Midwest?? lol


----------



## bonecollector76 (Apr 23, 2005)

Hey, JB. Met you at the IBO Worlds this past August. Thanks for your recommendation. PP in Michigan was proud to make me part of the PSE team.  Ladies, PSE is a GREAT bow! I switched to PSE in fal of 09 and went on to win an ASA National Tournament and took first place at the IBO Worlds. Looking to shoot me a big buck to complete my fantastic year.


----------

